# radeon 9200

## timop

I found so many radeon topics  but didn't found clear answer to my problem.

I have this radeon 9200 128Mb board and ati-driver 3.2.5 in my gentoo.amd Xp2600+, asrock K7S8X motherboard, kernel is vanilla 2.4.22

If I wanna use xfree-drm drivers, 

- should I unmerge ati-drivers,

- which opengl-update command I should use  (opengl-update ati ...)

- should I use, ChipID 0x514D in XF86Config file?

I did install newest ati-drivers like [HOWTO] ATI Radeon Binary Drivers on Gentoo told, but if I  "opengl-update ati" , glxgears runs only ~200 fps and when used "opengl-update xfree" it goes ~1300fps (both with 24bit color depth)

when use opengl-update xfree with glxinfo is direct rendering: Yes and with ati command it's direct rendering: No

my configs and log and other files :

[url] 

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree/

[/url]

I just wan't to get 3d to work ...

adds:

/proc/dri/0/name shows radeon 0xe200

in make.conf I have USE="radeon ..."

And no efect if I put XF86Config UseInternalAGPGAR "yes"   or "no"

----------

## Wedge_

Right. In all of your logfiles, you seem to be using the radeon DRM driver. If you want to use ati-drivers, you should be using the "fglrx" driver, which is commented out in both your configs. "opengl-update ati" won't work with the radeon driver, which is why glxgears was so slow - there wasn't any acceleration. You're also having problems because the radeon DRM module is being loaded before the fglrx module. If you look at the end of your "dmesg" file: 

```
Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected SiS 746 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] AGP 0.99 aperture @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 431 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Fire GL kernel module has to be loaded prior to any other DRM kernel module!

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 431 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Fire GL kernel module has to be loaded prior to any other DRM kernel module!

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.
```

What those errors mean is that to use the fglrx module, the radeon module must NOT be loaded, or you won't get any acceleration. What you should do is:

- unload the radeon module with "rmmod radeon" (remove it from your modules.autoload if it's in there). 

- unmerge xfree-drm if you'd already emerged it

- edit your current XF86Config and make sure the Driver setting is "fglrx".

- remove the ChipID setting, you shouldn't need to use it with the fglrx driver.

- "modprobe fglrx"

- "opengl-update ati"

- start X and check glxinfo/glxgears etc

----------

## timop

aaaaargh   :Shocked: 

i did like you said, now black screen when X should be up and it doesn't react to nothing.

I did put fglrx to modules.autoload and even it goes ok at boot.

part of XF86Config-4

```

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-G"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === QBS Support ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

# === FSAA ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5961

    Screen 0

EndSection

```

----------

## Wedge_

When it goes to the black screen, can you get back to a console with CTRL-ALT-F1 etc? If not, try setting UseInternalAGPGART to "no" (you'll need the kernel AGP module(s) loaded for this to work).

----------

## timop

no I can't get to console with ctrl+alt+Fanykey 

I did set UseInternalAGPGART to "no", no help still black screen.

I have boot option with gentoo sources, and I did edit XF86Config-4 from that way.

should agp module (agpgart) load by adding  it to modules.autoload  ?

----------

## Wedge_

You should have the agpgart module loaded before you try to start X with UseInternalAGPGART set to "no". Can you post your latest dmesg output and logfile?

----------

## timop

well I only can boot with this kernel by putting radeon driver to XF86Config so I am not sure is it latesta logs and dmesg

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree2/

I did also try this:

-boot with 2.4.22 kernel ati driver in XF86Config file

-rmmod agpgart

-adding agpgart and fglrx to modules.autoload (agpgart firstplace)

and both are ok at boot.

booted again to 2.4.22 and black screen ...

----------

## Wedge_

X copies the existing logfile to /var/log/XFree86.0.log.old when you start it, so if you run it with the fglrx driver, followed by the radeon driver, then /var/log/XFree86.0.log will contain the log messages from the radeon driver, while /var/log/XFree86.0.log.old will contain the log messages from the fglrx driver, so that's the one you should post. 

Have you got X set to run automatically on bootup? If you have, do "rc-update del xdm default" to stop it doing this until this is fixed. It makes it easier to troubleshoot.

----------

## timop

ok, I did rc-update del xdm default

startx starts ok, kdm starts ok but no direct rendering  :Sad: 

I did put newest files to same overwriting olds in address :

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree2/

----------

## Wedge_

Both the logs you posted are using the radeon driver, not fglrx  :Sad:  Try this:

- Edit XF86Config-4, and set the driver to "fglrx". 

```
startx
```

- Exit back to a console

```
cp /var/log/XFree86.0.log ~/XFree86.0.log
```

- Edit XF86Config-4 and set the driver to "radeon"

- Post ~/XFree86.0.log

----------

## timop

here it is:

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree3/XFree86.0.log.startx

I didn't  set driver radeon and started kdm and it works only without direct rendering and ~200fps glxgears.

I don't understand why it works this way, but no with xdm/kdm in "automatic mode"

should start from beginning, unmerging all and merging all again ?

what fbconfig means ?

bash-2.05b$ fgl_glxgears

Error: couldn't get fbconfig

----------

## Wedge_

 *timop wrote:*   

> here it is:
> 
> http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree3/XFree86.0.log.startx
> 
> I didn't set driver radeon and started kdm and it works only without direct rendering and ~200fps glxgears.

 

The log is still using the radeon driver  :Razz: : 

```
(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" "True"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"
```

Edit XF86Config-4, and check that there is only one "Driver" line, and that it says Driver "fglrx". Then do startx, and exit back to a console. Do "grep fglrx /var/log/XFree86.0.log", and if you get lots of lines back, then that's the logfile you should post. Another way to check is just to look at the messages in the file. For the radeon driver, a lot of lines will start with something like "(II) RADEON(0):". With the fglrx driver, it'll be "(II) fglrx(0):" instead, so a quick search of the file in an editor should indicate which driver is being used.

 *timop wrote:*   

> should start from beginning, unmerging all and merging all again ?

 

Not yet, if you can post the logfile from when you try to use fglrx it should give a better idea of what's wrong.

 *timop wrote:*   

> what fbconfig means ?
> 
> bash-2.05b$ fgl_glxgears
> 
> Error: couldn't get fbconfig

 

fgl_glxgears will only work with ATI's OpenGL libraries AFAIK. When the drivers are installed and working properly, you can usually fix that error with "opengl-update ati", but since you're using the radeon driver it won't work at all.

----------

## timop

I did remove hole line 

# Driver   "radeon" from XF86Config-4 file and even that it uses radeon  !!

no fglrx lines in log file...

I did ran opengl-update ati after editing file.

should I remove xfont server at boot? 

files again :

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree3/

I did search other XF86Config-4 files but bad success, could there be any "hidden" settings which forces it to radeon ?

I have now in my gentoo:

xfree-4.3.0-r2

ati-drivers-3.2.5  (should I downgrade ?)

opengl-update-1.5

----------

## Wedge_

In your logfile, near the start, there should always be a line which tells you the name of the config file X is using. In the log you posted, it's using "/root/XF86Config". The fglrxconfig program uses "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4" by default, so you've maybe edited the wrong file. To check which file X is currently using, do 

```
grep "Using config" /var/log/XFree86.0.log
```

 and you should see the line with the name of the file. Only make changes to the named file or they won't have any effect. If you've got several configs, delete the ones you don't need so you only have one or two, it won't be as easy to get confused.

----------

## timop

ups !

yes there is XF86Config file in /root directory, I did put older versions safe there.

but how X uses that file?? shouldn't it use always from /etc/X11/  ?

but I will move XF* files from root directory to somewhere else.

I've been so blind...   :Embarassed: 

I will test today evening.

----------

## Wedge_

X will search several directories for config files, and just uses the first one it finds. I don't know exactly which directories it searches, but /root is obviously one of them. You can always work out which one it used by looking at the log like I said. If you make a directory called config_backups somewhere and put all the older configs in there, it should keep them out of the way.

----------

## timop

ok, now it uses right XF86Config file, But no log file generated when screen goes black !!!

but when I changed color from 24 to 16 bit this log file did appear

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree4/XFree86.0.log

and my config 

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree4/XF86Config

and dmesg

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree4/dmesg

I did opengl-update ati before startx command.

----------

## Wedge_

The driver currrently will not work in 16 bit mode at all. Try changing this section of your config 

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 16

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

 to

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

Then try startx again. If it hangs at a black screen, it should still produce a logfile in the usual place.

----------

## timop

this is just what I did only opposite way.

1. moved XF86Configs from /root  to otherplace

2. checked /etc/X11/XF86Config that it's ok

3. opengl-update ati

4. startx  --> black screen no response from any key, only  power button --> boot

5. after boot no log file /var/log/XF....log or old (i did remove older log files)

6. edited to 16 bit colors no start -> generates that logfile

----------

## Wedge_

What happens if you set "UseInternalAGPGART" back to "yes"?

----------

## timop

 :Very Happy:   same "flashed" to my mind and I allready tested it

and here is log file

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree4/XFree86.0.log

----------

## timop

I did mean no it doesn't work, black screen and halt only log file generated.

could this be causing  black screen?

```
 

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

```

----------

## Wedge_

So this is what happens:

- UseInternalAGPGART="no" -> black screen + no log at all

- UseInternalAGPGART="yes" -> black screen + a weird logfile

Right?

I don't know why the log stops where it does, or why the AGP setting would even make a difference. It doesn't even start to set up AGP until later, so it shouldn't have any effect  :Question:  Try setting "no_dri" to "yes", just to see if it'll start that way (you won't get any 3D accel). Also try uncommenting the line #Option                              "NoDDC" in the config file, it seems to be the DDC section that the log stops at.

----------

## Wedge_

 *timop wrote:*   

> could this be causing black screen?
> 
> ```
> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
> ```
> ...

 

Nope, that's just a warning, you can ignore it.

----------

## timop

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> So this is what happens:
> 
> - UseInternalAGPGART="no" -> black screen + no log at all
> 
> - UseInternalAGPGART="yes" -> black screen + a weird logfile
> ...

 

correct

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't know why the log stops where it does, or why the AGP setting would even make a difference. It doesn't even start to set up AGP until later, so it shouldn't have any effect  Try setting "no_dri" to "yes", just to see if it'll start that way (you won't get any 3D accel). Also try uncommenting the line #Option                              "NoDDC" in the config file, it seems to be the DDC section that the log stops at.

 

tested both. 

setting nodri "yes"  startx works, glxinfo DR no, glxgears:

Xlib:extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0.". and gears still rolls, ~300fps

update:

I did set Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

and leave nodri "yes"

glxinfo -> DR no ->gears 300fps

files

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree5/

should I try older ati-drivers? emerge ati-drivers offers 2.9.12

----------

## Wedge_

There isn't anything obviously wrong with your logs, apart from the usual errors and warnings from disabling DRI. What happens with "no_dri"="no", and NoDDC on? 

Could you also post your current kernel config ( /usr/src/<kernel version>/.config )?

Edit: You could give the older drivers a try I suppose, but these ones should work.

----------

## timop

config file: http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree5/dotconfig

----------

## Wedge_

You could try removing radeon framebuffer support, but I doubt that'd make a difference. Other than that it seems fine. 

Have you tried adding "pci=noacpi" to your boot options? I've got a GeForce3 in another system that refuses to work without it, so it can help occasionally.

----------

## timop

There is in my radeon 3 connectors

CRT, DVI and svhs do I understand right that  this puts First one to DVI? 

I did try put monitor to DVI connector but black, display issamsung syncmaster 957p

from logfile:

```

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- TMDS

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

```

no acpi did same old black screen...Last edited by timop on Sat Sep 20, 2003 9:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## timop

I did emerge ati-drivers 2.9.12

config

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree5/XF86Config.ati2912

and log

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree5/XFree86.0.log.ati2912

running glxgears :

```

bash-2.05b# glxgears 

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

1487 frames in 5.0 seconds = 297.400 FPS

1400 frames in 5.0 seconds = 280.000 FPS

```

I think that I start using without 3d...

----------

## timop

I did also try XF86Config with

UseInternalAGPGART="yes"

"no_dri"="no"

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree5/XFree86.0.log.UIAGPGno

----------

## Wedge_

Is the logfile "XFree86.0.log.ati2912" you've posted complete? It seems to get cut off early. Try 2.9.12 with UseInternalAGPGART=no and no_dri=no. Using no_dri=yes isn't really useful in finding out what the problem is, since it disables acceleration, it was just to check if it'd load that way.

----------

## timop

no it wasn't complete

here are complete files

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree6/

----------

## feardapenguin

I've been following this thread closely 'cause I'm trying to configure the same card (Radeon 9200 8x AGP).

Just out of curiosity, I assume the Character Device settings for the 2.4.20 kernel should be "AGP Support" (loaded as module) and "VIA Chipset Support", correct?  Or, is this an i810?

----------

## timop

I have vanilla sources 2.4.22 with Asrock k7s8x board (sis chipset), agp is 8x also

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

[*]   Generic SiS support

My whole kernel .config file:

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree5/dotconfig

nice to hear that I am not onlyone with this problem   :Wink: 

----------

## feardapenguin

 *timop wrote:*   

> nice to hear that I am not onlyone with this problem  

 

No, you're not.    :Wink: 

I've tried every trick I could find on the forums.  Can't seem to get module agpgart to load and drm gets disabled every time.  My frame rate averages around 312fps.  

In my case I'm running a "Chipset: "ATI RV280 Ya (R9200)" (Chipset = 0x5961)" (according to my XFree log).

If I had known it would be this much of a headache I'd have bought an nvidia.  That probably would have only resulted in trading one headache for another.

Let me know if you get anywhere and I'll do the same.

----------

## timop

I have same card:

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI RV280 Ya (R9200)" (Chipset = 0x5961)

I do have agpgart loaded  lsmod: 

fglrx                 161160   0  (unused)

agpgart                14064   0  (unused)

same thing if you get working let me know !

maybe it's not yet  radeon time  to work   :Sad:   it would be nice play scorceh3d and run other programs that uses 3d...

maybe I try one more time and compile agpgart in to the kernel.

----------

## Wedge_

 *timop wrote:*   

> no it wasn't complete
> 
> here are complete files
> 
> http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree6/

 

It still seems to be stopping somewhere in the middle of the DDC section. Try it with the same config file, but with Option "NoDDC" uncommented.

----------

## feardapenguin

 *timop wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I do have agpgart loaded  lsmod: 
> 
> fglrx                 161160   0  (unused)
> ...

 

You're one step closer than I am.

Somewhere on this forum I remember reading that the agpgart module should be loaded BEFORE the fglrx.  Have you tried that?

Wedge_, thanks for sticking with us here...  I hope we can get around this.  I'd hate to think I spent $99USD and can't get accel.

----------

## timop

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

>  *timop wrote:*   no it wasn't complete
> 
> here are complete files
> 
> http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree6/ 
> ...

 

now it's with NoDDC uncommented:

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree6/XF86Config_2

log

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree6/XFree86.0.log_2

feardapenguin, yes agpgart is loaded before fglxr in /etc/modules.autoload

and Wedge_  you really are patient to help n00b's like me, Big thanks for that.

----------

## Wedge_

Those logs are really strange, I've never seen it fail at that point before. Try setting "IgnoreEDID" to "on". Does anything happen if you leave it at the black screen for 5 minutes? Have you got a non-standard monitor setup that you could try changing? Another thing you could do is try a 2.6 kernel, and see if that makes a difference (emerge development-sources or mm-sources).

----------

## timop

waiting about 5mins added "IgnoreEDID" "on"

one line more :

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree6/XFree86.0.log_4

my monitor 

Horizontal Frequency 30 ~ 96 kHz

Vertical Frequency 50 ~ 160 Hz

Max. Resolution 1920x1440 @64Hz

----------

## timop

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

>  Another thing you could do is try a 2.6 kernel, and see if that makes a difference (emerge development-sources or mm-sources).

 

I don't want try 2.6 kernel yet, I think that more problems comes with that...

----------

## Wedge_

If your motherboard allows it, try changing the AGP rate to 4x instead of 8x.

----------

## timop

L oooottsss of thanks !!!!

you're great Wedge_ !

I did put AGP from automatic to 4x and there it was. 

conf and log:

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree6/XF86Config_WORKS

http://pumo.homelinux.org/files/omat_testit/xfree6/XFree86.0.log_WORKS

```

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

7081 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1416.200 FPS

7951 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1590.200 FPS

7957 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1591.400 FPS

7955 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1591.000 FPS

```

runs great (or better than till to this point   :Very Happy:   )  only black areas have some white noise but that doesn't matter.

Next I might try update ati-drivers, even fact is "If is it works, don't fix it"

Thanks a lot !

----------

## Wedge_

Ah, finally  :Smile:  Actually, that was why I suggested a 2.6 kernel - I think they may have better support for AGP 8x. If you're going to upgrade to 3.2.5, remember to run fglrxconfig again, it'll add some more options that aren't supported in the 2.9 drivers. Great to hear it's finally working though  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wedge_

 *feardapenguin wrote:*   

> I've tried every trick I could find on the forums. Can't seem to get module agpgart to load and drm gets disabled every time. My frame rate averages around 312fps. 

 

What error(s) do you get when you try to load the module? (check the output of dmesg too)

----------

## feardapenguin

```
[15:51:33][~]# modprobe agpgart

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: insmod agpgart failed

[15:52:36][~]# dmesg

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Unsupported Via chipset (device id: 3168), you might want to try agp_try_unsupported=1.

agpgart: no supported devices found.

[15:54:03][~]# modprobe agpgart agp_try_unsupported=1

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: init_module: Invalid argument

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: insmod agpgart failed

[15:55:18][~]# dmesg

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Trying generic Via routines for device id: 3168

agpgart: unable to determine aperture size.
```

I'm running gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r7 and agpgart set as a module (with VIA chipset support).

----------

## Wedge_

Which motherboard do you have?

----------

## feardapenguin

Here's my specs.  This is a new system (just upgraded from a 600Mhz P3 last weekend).

Shuttle AV49N motherboard

Intel P4 2.4GHz

ATI Radeon 9200 8x/4x AGP (128MB DDR)

gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r7

xfree-4.3.0

ati-drivers-3.2.5 

Do the 2.4 kernels support 8x AGP?

As far as the dmesg about aperture size, is aperture size set in BIOS? The only BIOS aperture setting I can find for AGP is set at 64MB. Don't know if this is correct or not.

----------

## feardapenguin

Hmmm... I went back into BIOS to see if this motherboard would let me change AGP from 8x to 4x.  I don't have an obvious setting for that. 

This board has an Award PnP BIOS.  The only AGP options I see are:

```
AGP Aperture Size (set to 64M)

AGP Driving Control (Auto/Manual toggle, currently set to Auto)

AGP Driving Value (default hex value=DA)

AGP FastWrite (Disabled)

AGP Master 1 WS Write (Disabled)

AGP Master 1 WS Read (Disabled)

DBI Output for AGP Trans (Disabled)
```

Note that what worked for timop may not apply here since this is a different flavor of card (ATI brand versus clone).

----------

## Wedge_

I think it might be worth trying a 2.6 kernel. I don't know if 2.4 properly supports AGP 8x, but 2.6 definitely should. It may also detect your chipset properly - 2.4 isn't from the looks of it, so that's why the agpgart module won't load. You could try loading fglrx on it's own and setting UseInternalAGPGART to "yes" and see if it'll work that way, but I'd doubt it.

----------

## feardapenguin

Yeah, I've tried everything you suggested to timop (including reverting ati-drivers back a version) but none have worked yet.

I won't worry about it for the moment.  I'll take this box to 2.6 eventually but for now I'm just trying to get Gentoo fully installed (and optimized) on the new motherboard/CPU.  For now that means starting with 2.4 (my previous kernel).

Thanks for the help and good job on getting timop going.

----------

## gearheadsmp

I got a Sapphire 9200 64mb, and I tried the ATI driver, the xfree-drm driver, and the DRI binary driver w/ xfree 4.3.  So then I got to thinking, what if I upgraded to 4.3.99.12.  DRI binary drivers would probably work with that, and I wouldn't have to do all that mucking around in CVS to get DRI to work from source.  So I installed Xfree 4.3.99.x, and then I thought about how some of the 9200 XFree docs in the forums I read talked about using the 8500 PCI ID.  I tried that.  Didn't work.  So then I tried the DRI R200 binary driver, which is what the 8500 series is (and what the 9000-9200 series is based off of).  I got about 200fps more in glxgears with the R200 driver than with the normal DRI Radeon driver.  To a total of about 2200 fps.  So now I'm "happy as a clam", since the ATI drivers were locking up after doing OpenGL apps for several minutes (NWN 1.21 and XScreensaver specifically).  And yes,  I'm using MMX/SSE/3DNow! w/ my DRI Binary driver.

----------

## feardapenguin

I'd be happy to get 2200 fps, too.  Were you using the stock XFree Radeon driver or the one off of the DRI site?  I've never been able to get the default XFree radeon to give me better than 312 fps.

----------

## gearheadsmp

I was using the Binary DRI drivers.

R200 DRI binary driver

Radeon DRI binary driver

Not the ones you get from CVS - just the ones in the binary tar.bz2 package that you run the install.sh script to auto-compile (I got SSE/MMX/3DNow! to compile into mine).  :Cool: 

Be sure to post if you can't get them to work this way.

----------

## feardapenguin

For posterity (and the benefit of anyone else with this issue) it appears that the Via chipset (AGP) on the Shuttle AV49N motherboard is not supported by gentoo-sources-2.4.  I've run across a couple of other posts from folks having the same issue with the Via.

Someone mentioned that mm-sources supports the Via.

----------

